# 1999-2007  The Dik experience is over 4 me



## robbiefields (Mar 1, 2007)

I have finally received notification that I am no longer an owner at Dikhololo.

I sold my 2 weeks through Cape Escape for a pittance ... probably the same pittance that I had bought them for on the ground here in South Africa back in 1999.

I note that Leisure Property Trust is the purchaser so I suspect something is once again afoot.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 1, 2007)

Could you explain?


----------



## philemer (Mar 1, 2007)

robbiefields said:


> I note that Leisure Property Trust is the purchaser so I suspect something is once again afoot.



Not neccesarily. They buy them for a couple hundred and resell them to new guppies through a t/s "tour". Probably to vacationers from Europe. Marriott does a similar thing.

Phil


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 1, 2007)

If ''Leisure Property Trust'' has anything to do with the Club Leisure Group, this could be very bad news indeed.  Maybe the name is only a coincidence.
Club Leisure and its tenacles figure very prominently on Crimeshare.




robbiefields said:


> I have finally received notification that I am no longer an owner at Dikhololo.
> 
> I sold my 2 weeks through Cape Escape for a pittance ... probably the same pittance that I had bought them for on the ground here in South Africa back in 1999.
> 
> I note that Leisure Property Trust is the purchaser so I suspect something is once again afoot.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 1, 2007)

robbiefields said:


> I sold my 2 weeks through Cape Escape for a pittance ... probably the same pittance that I had bought them for on the ground here in South Africa back in 1999.



Just wondering why you sold through Cape Escape for a pittance?

In this thread Spence says you could get $300 a week from Invest-a-dime.  

Maybe I should ask how much you sold them for...


----------



## robbiefields (Mar 3, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Just wondering why you sold through Cape Escape for a pittance?
> 
> Maybe I should ask how much you sold them for...



I am wondering, too.  The process took the best part of a year. You have to pay an upfront fee for an "advertisement", you price it at the low end and they come back to you and chisel you on the price.  Then you find out all they've done is wholesale it to a bottomfeeder. 

[edited]  I just got paid for my 2 Mt Amanzi weeks which I started selling 2 years ago (!) and the net proceeds deposited into my South African bank account were R 2700 per week, money that is greatly appreciated right now!

I have got a first class tiling team laying tile for me at approximately $1 per sq ft for labor and a very nice carpenter with assistant building a timber deck at  approx. $4 per square ft, labor only.         

As you see, I have bigger fish to fry right now and I am just so weary of the TS BS.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 3, 2007)

Well at least your SA saga is over and you can move on.  Enjoy your other resorts!


----------



## robbiefields (Mar 3, 2007)

bigrick said:


> Well at least your SA saga is over and you can move on.  Enjoy your other resorts!



I am now living in RSA, so the saga is far from over.

I have issues with all of my timeshares except for Ramsgate Beach Club which only has a few years to run on its RTU and therefore somewhat immune from the vultures seizing control of so many other properties.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 3, 2007)

*Interesting discussion*

I am a Seapointer owner and we are having our own problems with RCI suspending the resort until further notice. 

I was a very happy Seapointer owner, getting amazing trades, and content to feel that, for the cost, the first major trade paid for it all. 

If things don't work out, I am willing to walk away rather than pay another maintenance fee and not be able to deposit the week with RCI.  Some on TUG have suggested that I deposit with DAE, SFX,  or other exchange companies. This might be a viable option.

I would wish to avoid the lengthy sale option you describe.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 3, 2007)

robbiefields said:


> I am now living in RSA, so the saga is far from over.
> 
> I have issues with all of my timeshares except for Ramsgate Beach Club which only has a few years to run on its RTU and therefore somewhat immune from the vultures seizing control of so many other properties.



I have read about the Club Leisure Group and others doing that on www.rimeshare.org/77.html 

Is this trust you refer to connected to that group or a similar organization?

Club Leisure controls the board at Seapointer and its management arm, First Resorts manages that resort.


----------



## robbiefields (Mar 5, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> Is this trust you refer to connected to that group or a similar organization?



I just don't know.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 29, 2007)

According to information on a new SA timeshare blog, I have learned that the Leisure Property Trust is part of the Beekman (The Holiday Club) operation, second only to Froggy Lamont of Club Leisure Group as a major controversial timeshare operator.  This is definitely NOT a good sign for Dik.  If these vultures gain control, watch your levy go through the roof.

Scroll through the South Africa board at Crimeshare ( www.rimeshare.org/77.html ) for Beekmans and The Holiday Club and it is not pleasant reading, although admittedly less in quantity than Lamont/Club Leisure


----------



## robbiefields (May 16, 2007)

Sorry, Carolinian, I missed your post.

Your information does not surprise me.

I also have a gut feeling that there's a 2010 FIFA Football World Cup angle to all of this.  Somehow the insiders will have access to non school holiday weeks that are now "gold" and they will make sure they have every one of their fingers in the pot.

Ironically S.A. is still a picnic compared to what I have been dealing with in the USA.


----------



## Sandy (May 16, 2007)

robbiefields said:


> Ironically S.A. is still a picnic compared to what I have been dealing with in the USA.



Hi, 

I have still not decided what, if anything, I will do with my Seapointer weeks.  Facing a special assessment for more than I paid originally - to pay it or walk away. 

In any event, my question is to your post quoted above. What do you mean?  Are you comparing some particular problem in South Africa with a similar problem at a timeshare resort in the US?


----------



## robbiefields (May 22, 2007)

Sandy said:


> In any event, my question is to your post quoted above. What do you mean?  Are you comparing some particular problem in South Africa with a similar problem at a timeshare resort in the US?



Notably, how much easier it is to dump non prime South African weeks than American ones.  

Secondly, other than with the Magma/Club Leisure people, I have never had the battles with South African timeshare management that now characterize
all of my dealings with a half a dozen or so management companies that I have dealt with and continue to deal with in the USA, The Club Group of Hilton Head the most egregious offender.


----------



## Emily (May 22, 2007)

Are Club Leisure and Leisure Options the same oraganization?

Thanks
Emily


----------



## PaulT (Jun 2, 2007)

*DIK Ownership Over For Me Too*

Owning my DIK weeks is over for me too.  I will be there in a few weeks and plan to talk to owner services about what is going on at the resort, it's trading power (lack thereof), joining the rental pool, etc.

I have deposited one of my weeks with DAE (for 1 year) but have not found an exchange I am even interested in.

I currently have no plans of paying my m/f's for this year.  The m/f's for my 1 & 2 BR's will be USD $ 530. for 2008.  Even if I could sell it for $300 a piece, the extra $70 isn't worth it to me.  About the only way I would keep DIK, is if owner services can convince me that I will make a profit by placing the units in the rental pool.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Jun 3, 2007)

PaulT said:


> Owning my DIK weeks is over for me too.  I will be there in a few weeks and plan to talk to owner services about what is going on at the resort, it's trading power (lack thereof), joining the rental pool, etc.
> 
> I have deposited one of my weeks with DAE (for 1 year) but have not found an exchange I am even interested in.
> 
> I currently have no plans of paying my m/f's for this year.  The m/f's for my 1 & 2 BR's will be USD $ 530. for 2008.  Even if I could sell it for $300 a piece, the extra $70 isn't worth it to me.  About the only way I would keep DIK, is if owner services can convince me that I will make a profit by placing the units in the rental pool.



Why don't you sell them then to someone who will use them for RCI's Points for Deposit program. I have four South African week which I primarily use for that purpose (including a three br at Dikhololo).  I would expect that the two bedroom week would bring at least 40,000 points. Surely someone would pay you at least a little for that.


----------



## skimble (Jun 13, 2007)

My wife pointed out the interesting title to your post... 
it sounds like you're renouncing your homosexual lifestyle.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (Jul 12, 2007)

skimble said:


> My wife pointed out the interesting title to your post...
> it sounds like you're renouncing your homosexual lifestyle.


----------



## joestein (Jul 13, 2007)

skimble said:


> My wife pointed out the interesting title to your post...
> it sounds like you're renouncing your homosexual lifestyle.



Well that came out of left field. (or maybe I say the right field)


----------

